

What do you think of PR? - Blish123

What do you think of PR? Necessary part of your business? Or is it all fabricated junk, and a hindrance to creativity?
======
techhacker
Read this Startups and PR Firms – The Gross Disconnect :<http://bit.ly/9DF2Yt>

~~~
imp
Here's the non-shortened link: <http://www.pluggd.in/startup-pr-firm-
strategy-297/>

There's no character limit on HN, and shorteners can be used to hide malicious
links.

------
drallison
<http://www.plugin.com/2010/02/pr-should-you-do-it-yourself/>

You can do it yourself and then only have yourself to blame if things fail.
Whatever you do, get your collateral edited by a professional.

------
gus_massa
You should read the pg's essay about PR
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

